# Alloy wheel refurbisher in West Lothian



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an alloy refurbisher in West Lothian?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

The only ones I know is Glasgow mate, Powdertec in glasgow are excellent.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

there's RM Coatings in Livingston who will also powder coat the wheels


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers.
Since I made the post I have found one in Carnwath which is quite close to me so I shall try contacting them.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Cheers.
> Since I made the post I have found one in Carnwath which is quite close to me so I shall try contacting them.


There's another place just outside forth which is pretty good, it's on a farm actually and is pretty busy and insurance approved etc


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

williamspowdercoating.co.uk there based in falkirk,


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

AllyRS said:


> There's another place just outside forth which is pretty good, it's on a farm actually and is pretty busy and insurance approved etc


Don't suppose you know their name mate do you?


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> There's another place just outside forth which is pretty good, it's on a farm actually and is pretty busy and insurance approved etc


I know where he's talking about.Not sure about his name but think, if i remember right its the first farm on the right as soon as you leave forth heading for lanark.hope it helps you


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an alloy refurbisher in West Lothian?


www.alloywheelservices.co.uk (I think)

They did a good job on my BMW MV1s..., which was buggered up by the garage that fitted my tyres.

They are only over in Airdrie, so not too far along the M8 from you.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Adam D said:


> www.alloywheelservices.co.uk (I think)
> 
> They did a good job on my BMW MV1s..., which was buggered up by the garage that fitted my tyres.
> 
> They are only over in Airdrie, so not too far along the M8 from you.


I think you mean these guys?

http://www.wheelservices.co.uk/

Last time I went to see them (about 3 weeks ago) I was told that they were no longer trading.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> I think you mean these guys?
> 
> http://www.wheelservices.co.uk/
> 
> Last time I went to see them (about 3 weeks ago) I was told that they were no longer trading.


Yes, sorry I did.

No longer trading, well they didn't seem that busy when I went there a few years ago.

Shame to see a local business go out of trade though.


----------

